# VanMoof



## CXRAndy (18 Jul 2020)

I really like these, simple clean design, nifty little features, built in lights, electronic bell, boost button. Range is satisfactory for a utility bike

£1800 UK, not silly money like the Swiss or German bikes

Van Moof

I'd probably go for the 20mph USA version.


----------



## aldus (18 Jul 2020)

If you like hub motors, sure...

Otherwise, it isn't silly money for those German or Swiss bikes (looking over at his "silly money" German ebike, folded neatly under the table). 

I actually love the design of the VanMoof — I was out the other day and there were a couple of representatives, standing at a little kiosk across from the Augustusplatz here in Leipzig, with several of the VanMoof models. They really are beautifully designed, but like I said, just wish they weren't hub motors...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Jul 2020)

Very nice clean design, with some well thought out details however I've no interest in hub motors, especially front wheel drive. Getting either of the wheels off is a faff

Should they ever do a IHG & Fazua mid drive version, then that would seriously pique my interest


----------



## aldus (18 Jul 2020)

Yeah, something like a Fazua would be appropriate to the overall design.

We can dream, right?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Jul 2020)

aldus said:


> Yeah, something like a Fazua would be appropriate to the overall design.
> 
> We can dream, right?


That we can 

They exist already, so maybe it's just a matter of time until good design and good aesthetics collide?


----------



## aldus (18 Jul 2020)

indeed... 

I think we all understand that it's the economics of hub drives that results in us seeing them in "affordable" ebikes. I'd like to believe that the situation is slowly improving and we'll see more and more of this kind of mid-drive capability. Of course, the pandemic may have it's own agenda for us all.

Ride safe, wear the mask, wash your hands, and keep your distance!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2020)

I love the look of Van Moof bikes and quite fancy one. I love hub gears as there is virtually no maintenance required. My folder has nexus hub years and in the 4 years I have had it, I have done nothing to them. They work perfectly.

I would prefer it if the motor was mid drive like a Bosch as it would be easier to take the wheel off but hey, you can't have everything.


----------



## Wookee (31 Jul 2020)

The wife is very interested in one of these (she is a form over function type of person) and although perfectly capable of riding a normal bike she wants an ebike for leisure purposes to ride with me. 

Apart from the drive position in the hub are there any other negative things about these?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Wookee said:


> The wife is very interested in one of these (she is a form over function type of person) and although perfectly capable of riding a normal bike she wants an ebike for leisure purposes to ride with me.
> 
> Apart from the drive position in the hub are there any other negative things about these?




Every review I have read says the same thing. They all want one. No on has a bad word to say about them.


----------



## Wookee (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Every review I have read says the same thing. They all want one. No on has a bad word to say about them.


That's the message I'm getting, which is making me wonder what the 'catch' is?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Wookee said:


> That's the message I'm getting, which is making me wonder what the 'catch' is?




Personally I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## kynikos (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Every review I have read says the same thing. They all want one. No on has a bad word to say about them.


Maybe just me but they're fugly as...


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

kynikos said:


> Maybe just me but they're fugly as...




Heathen . I think they are gorgeous


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Aug 2020)

Wookee said:


> The wife is very interested in one of these (she is a form over function type of person) and although perfectly capable of riding a normal bike she wants an ebike for leisure purposes to ride with me.
> 
> Apart from the drive position in the hub are there any other negative things about these?



Its designed as a leisure/commuter bike. There is nothing wrong with front wheel drive unless you want it to do what its not designed for.

I personally like the simple hidden integrated design, built in lights, horn, boost mode and tidy hydraulic levers. Also the kick lock is a nice security feature. They also gps tracking for stolen bikes.

Range is adequate and compared to some bikes not overly priced with the added features

Some one commented about faff of wheel removal for punctures. I would add 75mil of tyre sealant into the inner tubes to be belt n braces protection. I've used this on a few tyres and its worked very well having no punctures for a number years. I personally run tubeless on most of my bikes


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Aug 2020)

The integrated battery can only be charged in place, so an owner would need a power point near to where the bike is parked overnight, which not everyone has.

The battery can be replaced by the dealer if it fails or wears out.

Modern cells last for hundreds of recharges, but having had a newish power pack fail I wouldn't buy an ebike with a battery that cannot be removed by the owner.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> The integrated battery can only be charged in place, so an owner would need a power point near to where the bike is parked overnight, which not everyone has.
> 
> The battery can be replaced by the dealer if it fails or wears out.
> 
> Modern cells last for hundreds of recharges, but having had a newish power pack fail I wouldn't buy an ebike with a battery that cannot be removed by the owner.


Absolute doddle to remove, on S2, I'd expect S3 to be identical 


View: https://youtu.be/eXPZM9qIlo8


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Aug 2020)

I see quite a lot of Van Moofs out and about. They always look a bit knackered like they don't wear very well.

(That's non-e versions, by the way. Don't recall seeing a electric one.)


----------

